# repeat questions



## blueprint (Jul 4, 2008)

i had a couple repeat questions in the last 10 or so. does anyone have the same experience. i just took the test a few hours ago and i ended at 120.


----------



## HatchetHarry (Jul 4, 2008)

Same here I took it today and It ended for me at 120 questions and I had a few repeats in the last few questions.  How do u think u did on the test?  I dont think theres any chance of me passing it.


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

come to my thread same problem.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 4, 2008)

im not sure its hard to say some questions i had no clue but others i nailed. i cross my fingers and pray but im leaning on the side i didnt pass.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 4, 2008)

the repeats are to make you unsure of the answer the first time around and hopefully make you change your answers and get it wrong on one of them. Like when they do psych exams for emplyment they ask the same question ever and over again and if your lying or you don't know the proctor will know taht your unsure.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 4, 2008)

I've always been taught that you never change an answer that you put down for a pen and paper test unless you can prove to yourself that the answer you are going to change it to is right or at least that the answer you're erasing is wrong.  The theory being, you're first hunch is usually correct.

Since you can't go back on NR, i thought it was a moot point, but when I got the same question again, I put down the same answer even if I was unsure b/c of that.  Some people believe in the diversifying your portfolio mentality of if you have two similar questions, and you are debating between two, put one answer for one and another answer for the second one so you're bound to get one right.  I like my approach better!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 4, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I've always been taught that you never change an answer that you put down for a pen and paper test unless you can prove to yourself that the answer you are going to change it to is right or at least that the answer you're erasing is wrong. The theory being, you're first hunch is usually correct.
> 
> Since you can't go back on NR, i thought it was a moot point, but when I got the same question again, I put down the same answer even if I was unsure b/c of that. Some people believe in the diversifying your portfolio mentality of if you have two similar questions, and you are debating between two, put one answer for one and another answer for the second one so you're bound to get one right. I like my approach better!


 your correct in your thinking the NR is banking on the fact that most people don't think like that so that they wil either get them both wrong, both right or one and one.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't think i quite understnad you mikey,



> so that they wil either get them both wrong, both right or one and one.


What other possibilities are there?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 4, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I don't think i quite understnad you mikey,
> 
> 
> What other possibilities are there?


 well you can the samw question right both times or more that it asked you if you have a thoguht process like yours, or you will get it right the first time and see the question again and think you were wrong thus changing your answer to the wrong one. some times the NREMT can have errors like every computer program but i don't know the specifics on this one.


----------



## Jango (Jul 5, 2008)

blueprint said:


> i had a couple repeat questions in the last 10 or so. does anyone have the same experience. i just took the test a few hours ago and i ended at 120.



Same thing happened to me as well, mostly on commo, very weird and had me sweating, but I did get it, got bounced out of the test right at 120.


----------

